# Taking general vs. major specific(mechanical)?



## mtow78 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have heard so many opinions on whether or not to take the afternoon section general or take the, in my case, the mechanical section.

I am very confident in my thermo skills and know everything about power cycles but I'm afraid the solid mechanics covered in the mechanical specific will be too hard for me.

So throw out some opinions on whether you should take the general afternoon or major specific afternoon section?


----------



## JoeyFE (Oct 19, 2011)

Choose what your confident in and quickly as theres only 10 days left. Best of luck!


----------



## mtow78 (Oct 26, 2011)

I am confident in thermo and fluids but is general really that much easier than discipline specific.

I'll try the specific one this time and if I fail I guess I'll try in the spring!

sucks senior design has been preventing me from studying very much  should I intensely study the FE Equations Book?


----------



## DS58 (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought you had to make the choice when you signed up with NCEES.???


----------



## mtow78 (Oct 26, 2011)

DS58 said:


> I thought you had to make the choice when you signed up with NCEES.???


That's what I've heard, I signed up for mechanical. But someone told me a few years ago you can choose which one as you take the exam....im confused.


----------



## DS58 (Oct 26, 2011)

I think it was that way..."a few years ago"...but not now. Sounds like you are definitely taking the mechanical!

I took the FE in April. I think I could have changed specialty (prob for a fee) by the NCEES deadline, but not after that.


----------



## kenny911 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, it was a few years ago. I took it a few years back and failed it and retook it in the Spring and passed. A few years back you could select at the test site while this past spring I had to chose online. You're set for whatever you signed up for.


----------



## tmacier (Dec 5, 2011)

mtow78 said:


> and know everything about power cycles


Wow - you must be one smart cookie!

When I took the FE you could choose - three of us went into the exam all from an ME program.

I took the mechanical section, my two buddies choose general and we all passed.

My point is if you are taking it out of school you are probally prepared for either exam.

I can honestly tell you I was not great at any area.

Good luck

Tim


----------

